

Ford Developers Look to Use Google Prediction API to Optimize Energy Efficiency - pwg
http://media.ford.com/article_display.cfm?article_id=34591

======
lukejduncan
I worked at Ford for a year. They have a serious commitment to putting cool
tech in the car and in the vehicle owning experience.

I'll admit, I don't know if anyone else is doing something similar though.

